# Why only these SPL meters?



## xavier71 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it right that you can only use the Radioshack or Galaxy SPL meters with REW?

if this is the case can someone please explain to me why,is it a connection thing or something?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Mark, Welcome to the Shack,

The reason is because a calibration file needs to be made for each and every mic used with REW and as both the Galaxy140 and the Radio Shack are by far the most common SPL meters with a line out these were the only files made other than the ECM8000 (you still need an SPL meter if you use the ECM).


----------



## xavier71 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply tony, now i understand........ebay here i come.

Shame as i have a brand new SPL meter but not one that is needed for REW.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can use any SPL meter with a line output, but the accuracy will be unknown. Not an issue if your aim is to find a good position for your sub, for example, as the response changes between different positions are much larger than any meter inaccuracies at subwoofer frequencies.


----------



## xavier71 (Mar 26, 2009)

JohnM said:


> You can use any SPL meter with a line output,
> 
> Thanks John,
> 
> ...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what would i gain from digital except for a more accurate measurement?


Choose whichever you prefer. There will be no difference when using REW, but you might like one type of display over the other.

If it's analog, be sure to look for the newer model. (see the downloads page to get model numbers)

brucek


----------



## xavier71 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks brucek i'll have a look now.

Mark.


----------

